# Packers v. Steelers



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm officially neutral!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been a both a Packers and Steelers fan since the 60's!
I am rooting for the Pack because the Steelers have had their share recently and I love Aaron Rogers...(and I really don't care for Big Ben. His off field behavior is disgusting)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

BOOOO Packers!!! I cried when the Bears lost.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Debles said:


> I am rooting for the Pack because the Steelers have had their share recently and I love Aaron Rogers...(and I really don't care for Big Ben. His off field behavior is disgusting)


I totally agree Deb. Rooting for the Packers.


----------



## K9Jessie (Nov 6, 2010)

Packers, but mostly neutral. My dad and I are Cowboy fans. It would have been nice to see the Boys play.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Go Steelers! Pittsburgh all the way!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

As much as I should pick the Steelers, since they are a Pennsylvania team, I have to admit that I am in favor of the Packers winning it all.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*HERE WE GO,*










*HERE WE GO!!!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't really care who wins- I'm a Saints fan, they lost in the first round of play offs, then I was rooting for the Bears and they lost. Need I say more?

Earlier this week I saw on Fox Sports that the Packers are favored by 2 1/2 points, that might change closer to game time. 

It should be a good game whoever wins.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Go Packers!!!

I've always been a big NFC Central fan!!! (Too bad the Vikings can't get it together!)


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Have to go with the Steelers.....PA bound.....


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

STEELERS - BLACK AND GOLD!!!!! #7 here we come!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I really don't watch football but my DH is for the Packers.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Would have to be the Packers!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I don't really care who wins- I'm a Saints fan, they lost in the first round of play offs, then I was rooting for the Bears and they lost. Need I say more?
> 
> Earlier this week I saw on Fox Sports that the Packers are favored by 2 1/2 points, that might change closer to game time.
> 
> It should be a good game whoever wins.


*Feel free to root for the Packers!! HeeHee:*


----------



## Charms (Jun 17, 2010)

I've rooted for the Steelers in the past but in this game I'd like to see the Packers win. They want it so bad. Still, I haven't officially picked the winner. I took a picture of Connor wearing a Pittsburgh Steeler touque and another with a Green Bay Packers beer bottle cover. He isn't talking on his fav team but at least I'm covered picture wise no matter who wins. 

I'm in a pool and there are only four of us left in first place going into the SB. We also need to pick a final total score as a tiebreaker. Anyone have predictions on how the score is going to go? My feeling is it will be a fairly high score - high 40s - since I expect both teams to score their share of touchdowns.


----------



## K9Jessie (Nov 6, 2010)

Debles said:


> I have been a both a Packers and Steelers fan since the 60's!
> I am rooting for the Pack because the Steelers have had their share recently and I love Aaron Rogers...(and I really don't care for Big Ben. His off field behavior is disgusting)


I agree completely. I knew someone who met him and said he was very rude.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like both teams, but went with the Packers. Love Tory P, so I could have gone either way, but that wasn't one of the options.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

My sister's disgusting ex boyfriend is a huge Packers fan - so go Steelers!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I LOVE the Packers. Love them, love them, love them! Living in Wisconsin and raised by Packer fanatics, it was bound to happen! They are a class-act organization with (almost always) class-act players. I love Aaron Rodgers (I lovingly tell my husband he is my one "free pass"). 

Go Pack Go!!!!

(My beloved cat, Reggie, was named for Reggie White; and one of my new cats is Finley for Jermichael Finley. I tried really hard to come up with a great Packer name for Sawyer, but couldn't make it work!)


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

The Steelers beat the Ravens so we obviously won't be rooting for them in this house!

My very bestfriend died in a car accident a few years ago in high school and was the *BIGGEST* Packers fan ever. This is the first time that they have made it to the superbowl since he has passed away. So I have a theory that he will make sure they win. And if they do I will know it's because of him.

Go Packers!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I lived in Wisconsin for six years. Packers.


----------



## Goldenz (Mar 16, 2010)

Routing for the Packers this time around. Ben Rothlisberger should be locked up by now, but money talks. Where there's smoke there's fire. It's awful in my house my house during football season. My youngest son is an Eagles fan and the middle son is Pittsburgh all the way.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Love my Black and Gold!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our news stations are broadcasting Super Bowl news all of the time--the world could end and we would not find out in Dallas/Ft Worth! :bowl: The two cities are getting ready for the team arrivals today. Ft. Worth's downtown is lit up in all red for the AFC, including the skyscrapers, and Dallas' downtown is lit up in blue for the NFC....though one of the buildings is always lit in green--fitting for the Packers. Crazy times here, and of course the crazy Texas weather is about to change--ice and snow storm on the way this week! No snow plows here! :doh:


----------



## K9Jessie (Nov 6, 2010)

I was watching the Sportscenter's Super Bowl edition and they showed the fans there were people wearing Packer jerseys, Steeler jerseys and Cowboys jerseys, but I saw 1 guy wearing a 49ers jersey. I can see why the other jerseys are being worn, the Packers vs. Steelers in the Super Bowl, and its Texas and there are Cowboys fans. But 49ers jersey?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

K9Jessie said:


> I was watching the Sportscenter's Super Bowl edition and they showed the fans there were people wearing Packer jerseys, Steeler jerseys and Cowboys jerseys, but I saw 1 guy wearing a 49ers jersey. I can see why the other jerseys are being worn, the Packers vs. Steelers in the Super Bowl, and its Texas and there are Cowboys fans. But 49ers jersey?


 I guess he was showing his Niner pride.... I say more power to him.


----------



## K9Jessie (Nov 6, 2010)

Well whatever floats his boat. It was kind of funny seeing Packers, Steelers, Cowboys, Steelers, Packers, Packers, Cowboys, Steelers, 49ers, Packers, Steelers, Packers.lol


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, since Golden Annie has lived in Wisconsin for her entire life, we would have to support the Packers. Besides, they are Green and GOLD!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, it's gonna be interesting here this week.....a major ice storm is in progress and at 5:20 a.m. traffic is already a mess, schools are closed, flights are cancelled, etc. Oh joy, February in Texas! :no::no:


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Well, it's gonna be interesting here this week.....a major ice storm is in progress and at 5:20 a.m. traffic is already a mess, schools are closed, flights are cancelled, etc. Oh joy, February in Texas! :no::no:


Sounds like the weather in Pittsburgh! The Steelers should be right at home!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Prov31 said:


> Well, since Golden Annie has lived in Wisconsin for her entire life, we would have to support the Packers. Besides, they are Green and GOLD!


Their colors are Green and Gold? I love it b/c we live in MD, and I get made fun of b/c I tell people the Steelers are Black and Gold and they think I don't know what I'm talking about b/c their gold looks yellow just like the Packers. These teams are a lot of like. It is going to be a great game with two team who have wonderful franchises and a long line of tradition. 
Go Steelers!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've cheering for the Steelers. My own family is divided on the Superbowl this year. Usually we stay within our conference and go with the NFC Champ (Redskins fan here) but this game has people crossing lines and rooting for the AFC Champ. 

So, Go Steelers!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I've cheering for the Steelers. My own family is divided on the Superbowl this year. Usually we stay within our conference and go with the NFC Champ (Redskins fan here) but this game has people crossing lines and rooting for the AFC Champ.
> 
> So, Go Steelers!


*Yeah Paula!!!, Before ya know it you'll be rootin' for the Pens next! LOL*

*HERE WE GO,










HERE WE GO!!!*


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gotta be the Steelers.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

typercy said:


> Gotta be the Steelers.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Umm....no. Definitely not happenin'!

*let's go caps!*




gottabgolden said:


> *yeah paula!!!, before ya know it you'll be rootin' for the pens next! lol*
> 
> *here we go,
> 
> ...


----------



## seamas2008 (May 25, 2009)

I've been a Packers fan since I moved to America 4.5 years ago. Go Packers!!


----------



## Karlysmom (Sep 4, 2009)

I could not be more thrilled the Pack is in the Superbowl! I was born and raised a Packer fan so it is in my blood. We were at every home game when I was a child. My husband had to convert to being a Packer fan when we were married as I could not be married to a non-Packer fan! Good thing he liked a few teams at the time and the Packers were one of them!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Punxsutawney Phil predicted the Steelers would win :bowl:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Jimmy the Groundhog (the one in Wisconsin) predicted the Packers would win.... Go figure


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I will be rooting for one team the first half, and the other the second. I will also be a loud and obnoxious fan while I cheer on each team.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Just a little pre-game cheer!!*

*HERE WE GO,










HERE WE GO!!!*


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Y'all...well....we've had a major thaw here yesterday and today thank goodness! The weather gurus are calling for a high of 46 and rain/sleet/snow starting game time. Today was supposed to be cold and dreary....they were wrong thank goodness! It's sunny here and I think it's in the 50s! 

I'm wishing both teams best of luck, and when they leave, to take all this ice and snow stuff back with y'all!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Does this answer your question : ) Although Charlie doesn't look too thrilled about it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL at that picture! The dog on the left looks so p'd off. :


----------



## seamas2008 (May 25, 2009)

We're just hours away...............C'mon Green Bay!!!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm not into football but I am forced to cheer for Pittsburgh =) but only because of my boyfriend, and only because he likes the Pens =) lol


----------

